# El Clown World en imágenes - Postea aquí tus fotos más distópicas -. HILO MÍTICO!!



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (15 Nov 2021)

Hilo patrocinado por funerarias garcía.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pollepolle (15 Nov 2021)

Tremendas fotos. Pero habria que poner fotos de China y Ruisa que inviten a la esperanza.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (15 Nov 2021)

Sociedad de superabundancia.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)

(Presidente de Egipto)


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)

Esta última imagen si piensas en un mugroso como los del gobierno se te pasa.


----------



## sebososabroso (15 Nov 2021)

Que buenas fotos.


----------



## Hermenauta (15 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Esta serie de imagenes es realmente impresionante. 
La civilizacion occidental ni avanza ni retrocede, simplemente se hunde.


----------



## El centinela (15 Nov 2021)

Esto hilo va a ser multipage lo cual es horroroso y maravilloso a la vez


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Nov 2021)

Pues hay que disfrutar de lo apoyado


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Lucky_Seven (15 Nov 2021)

No soy alguien que suela tener miedo pero ustedes saben, estos tiempos...

Estos tiempos me horrorizan.


----------



## FuckingHostile (15 Nov 2021)

Dan ganas de llorar. Esto es terrible. Este mundo va directo a su destrucción. Viendo estas imágenes de depravación pura, de degeneración humana absoluta y de pura distopía, hacen que las pocas esperanzas que tengas en la humanidad, desaparezcan. Esto no tiene remedio. El virus del marxismo cultural ya ha infectado a todo y a todos, ya no hay donde huir, lo único que nos queda es aguantar y mostrar un rechazo frontal total cada vez que la mugre y la podredumbre mental intente acercarse.

No me gusta este mundo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Nov 2021)

Jajajajaja mas adaptados al medio, el cambio climatico traera la glaciacion.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Nov 2021)

Pesadillesco
Terrrrribilisimo


----------



## AH1N1 (15 Nov 2021)

...


----------



## PA\BE (15 Nov 2021)

Concierto para el Bioceno con plantas como público (elplural.com)
El Liceu retoma su temporada con un concierto para plantas (rtve.es)































BONUS:


----------



## CuervoDrogado (15 Nov 2021)

pfff vaya caos


----------



## trichetin (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Teniente_Dan (15 Nov 2021)

Había un hilo parecido a este "comparte memes contra el globalismo antiblanco" creo que se llamaba.

En fin, yo ya no siento vinculación con nada, que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## Fabs (15 Nov 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 829965


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Nov 2021)

*HILO BRVTALÉRRRIMO, mis 20*


----------



## Skylar (15 Nov 2021)

ARTÍCULO DE 2010

¿Ha sido removido el Katejon?

_(...) Vosotros sabéis qué es lo que ahora le retiene, para que se manifieste en su momento oportuno.* Porque el misterio de la impiedad ya está actuando. Tan solo con quitar de en medio a aquel que lo retiene, entonces se manifestará el impío,* a quien el Señor destruirá con el soplo de su boca y aniquilará con la Manifestación de su Venida” (2 Tes 2, 3-8)_


Katejón es la palabra que usa el apóstol de los gentiles para designar el obstáculo que detiene la venida del Anticristo. Los Santos Padres interpretaron dicho obstáculo como el Imperio Romano. San Agustín, por poner un ejemplo. Los doctores escolásticos igualmente interpretaron que el impedimento no era otro que el Imperio Romano. Santo Tomás de Aquino, por poner otro ejemplo.


El Imperio pasó, pero la fórmula katejon = Roma, no. El hoy Beato Newman así lo afirmaba. Según Newman, el poder del Imperio Romano llegaba hasta los días de su existencia. Efectivamente, como muestra el autor del artículo, se puede trazar un arco que tenga el Imperio Romano en un extremo y al Sacro Imperio por otro. Pero éste acabó tras la Primera Guerra Mundial, con la entrega de la corona por Carlos I de Habsburgo a los vencedores.

¿Entonces?

*Es aquí cuando llega lo más interesante, porque se transfiere el objeto en el que recae la profecía, de Imperio Romano – físico a Imperio Romano – instituciones. De esta manera, la supervivencia del Imperio se podría ver en temas como la sacralidad de la vida, la monogamia, la procreación natural, la soberanía y la jerarquía religiosa.*
El autor recorre cada uno de los puntos de manera somera. No hay que perderse en cuestiones de fechas, sino en lo general. *Según el informe de Foreign Policy en el futuro – el informe habla del 2.035 – «sólo un puñado de fundamentalistas religiosos seguirá defendiendo que toda vida humana es sacrosanta desde la concepción hasta la muerte».* Podemos decir que hoy en día, el aborto está socialmente aceptado y normalizado – por desgracia -. El tema de la utilización de embriones humanos como cobayas en temas de investigación genética es un tema en el que los gobiernos han empezado a legislar. Los niños medicamentos no son personajes de ficción.

Igualmente podemos hablar de un mejoramiento de la raza gracias a las técnicas abortistas, que eliminan a los subnormales.

¿Qué falta entonces? La eutanasia, que se encuentra a las puertas. En Holanda y Bélgica ya está instalado, en otras naciones, como España, el debate está lanzado.

Si nos trasladamos al campo del matrimonio, el divorcio hoy es un presupuesto fundamental en nuestras sociedades. Y las uniones de homosexuales son hechos. Es más, en Suiza se han adelantado con la aprobación de una ley de uniones incestuosas. Es la moral puesta patas arriba. En este punto, podríamos decir que el artículo se ha quedado antiguo.

Respecto a la cuestión de la procreación natural, podemos decir que se ha deslindado del matrimonio y de las relaciones sexuales. Hoy en día, es posible tener hijos sin mantener relaciones sexuales. Eso, claro está, el que los tenga, porque los países como España presentan graves defectos en su pirámide poblacional, de manera que dentro de no mucho tiempo habrá una gran masa de viejos.

Aborto – procreación – eutanasia: los tres pilares de control de la masa.

Siguiendo la línea por el autor vayamos por la soberanía.* El informe Foreing Police habla de nuevas formas de soberanía, donde los estados nacionales compartirán su soberanía con otras entidades, que puede ir desde empresas, Bancos, ONG hasta grupos terroristas o carteles de la droga*. Como refleja el autor:



> El gobierno real estará en manos de una sinarquía capaz de controlar las decisiones planetarias. Ya en la actualidad vemos como los gobiernos aceptan las decisiones de la Organización Mundial del Comercio o de la Comunidad Económica Europea, porque, en conjunto, les beneficia un orden comercial internacional que esté regulado , aunque una norma concreta afecte al derecho de proteger a las industrias nacionales.



Por último la Iglesia. El dossier *preconiza la desaparición de la Jerarquía eclesiástica* en no mucho tiempo.

Decir que la Iglesia se encuentra en crisis, no es más que reflejar lo que ya han hecho los Papas Paulo VI, Juan Pablo II y Benedicto XVI. Tan cierto como que la Iglesia es indefectible. Hasta que llegue la Parusía. Lo que no sabemos cuál será el estado entonces de la Iglesia. Como escribe el autor del artículo, Nuestro Señor se expresó en unos términos no muy halagüeños, como cuando habla del pequeño rebaño o se pregunta si encontrará fe cuando Él vuelva.

(...)









¿Ha sido removido el katejon?


En el arcón del imprescindible blog del Wanderer, se encuentra colgado un artículo con el que hay que batallar. Se llama Katejón, el Obstaculizante (descargar aquí). No es muy extenso, lo que no es óbice para que no sea enjundioso y, sobre todo, trampolín para posteriores debates, reflexiones y...




www.infocatolica.com


----------



## carpetano (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Nov 2021)

NO ME JODAS TIENE QUE SER FAKE




ES FAKE CREO DOBLE COÑA CON OTROS MEMES

PERO AUN ASI EL TOTAL ES BRUTAL


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)

Inserte aquí la imagen de mujeres comiendo la polla a perros o caballos o siendo cagadas en la boca o en el pecho. Yo paso de ponerla.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ederto (15 Nov 2021)

trichetin dijo:


>



Va enseñando las manos! Menuda golfa!!


----------



## OberOst (15 Nov 2021)

Deberias cambiar el titulo del hilo

"Imagenes que te quitaran las ganas de vivir"


----------



## alas97 (15 Nov 2021)

joder que depresión.


----------



## trichetin (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Nov 2021)

con salir de casa basta, virgendorito


----------



## Teniente General Videla (15 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Tremendas fotos. Pero habria que poner fotos de China y Ruisa que inviten a la esperanza.



Mensaje patrocinado por el PCCh.


----------



## parserito (15 Nov 2021)

quitais las ganas de vivir


----------



## ilustrado (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## wintermute81 (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## ilustrado (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## ilustrado (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## ilustrado (15 Nov 2021)

Jack Nicholson interpreta a Martin Luther King


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (15 Nov 2021)

Un clásico que no puede faltar


----------



## notengodeudas (15 Nov 2021)

_suscribido al jilo, laik y lansallamas_


----------



## Bamburojo (15 Nov 2021)

Nos esta quedando un munde hermose.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Nov 2021)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838184



Ese SOy yo hace un par de años en un campamento Krusty de jovenes comunistas!!


----------



## Erik morden (15 Nov 2021)

El mejor hilo de @Pajarotto ,es tan bueno que no he dado zanks (eso sólo lo hago en conspiraciones) 
Felicidades co.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Nov 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Jajajajaja mas adaptados al medio, el cambio climatico traera la glaciacion.



Pues sólo sobrevivirán nórdicos y rusos.


----------



## hyperburned (15 Nov 2021)

Quitáis las ganas de bibir


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pues sólo sobrevivirán nórdicos y rusos.



Hombre si me hablas de lapones o alguna tribu rusa Mongolica de la estepa no te digo que no, pero el ruso o noruego común las pasará igual de putas que un andaluz o un manchego. Un canario si que sufrirá más, igual que un negro.


----------



## Nara (15 Nov 2021)

Uf... Qué horror todo.


----------



## JDD (15 Nov 2021)

Cambio de sexo lo llaman...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Nov 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hombre si me hablas de lapones o alguna tribu rusa Mongolica de la estepa no te digo que no, pero el ruso o noruego común las pasará igual de putas que un andaluz o un manchego. *Un canario si que sufrirá más*, igual que un negro.



Soy canaria y paso más frío en mi zona y el pueblo de mi familia (en el cual tienes que ponerte ropa de invierno en Agosto y no, no es coña) que en cualquier parte de la península en la que he estado  Olvidas que la zona con más altitud de toda España es Tenerife y que el frío aprieta más cuanto más alto está uno. En cuanto sube de 15 grados, tengo calor (la temperatura media en mi zona es de 5 grados). Y yo no aguanto el calor, ni el sol. Ojalá vivir en Siberia.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Nov 2021)

JDD dijo:


> Cambio de sexo lo llaman...


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Soy canaria y paso más frío en mi zona y el pueblo de mi familia (en el cual tienes que ponerte ropa de invierno en Agosto y no, no es coña) que en cualquier parte de la península en la que he estado  Olvidas que la zona con más altitud de toda España es Tenerife y que el frío aprieta más cuanto más alto está uno. En cuanto sube de 15 grados, tengo calor (la temperatura media en mi zona es de 5 grados). Y yo no aguanto el calor, ni el sol. Ojalá vivir en Siberia.



temperatura media de 5 grados en tenerife? eso no existe a no ser que vivas en el crater del teide


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> temperatura media de 5 grados en tenerife? eso no existe a no ser que vivas en el crater del teide



Claro que existe. La zona norte de la isla es un puto congelador. Es por la altura. Esta es la zona con más altitud de todo el país. Cada vez que salgo de aquí, lo primero que digo es "qué fácil es caminar por aquí, no hay montañas y cuestas destrozapieses" y "puf, qué puto calor, pensé que haría más frío".


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (15 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Claro que existe. La zona norte de la isla es un puto congelador. Es por la altura. Esta es la zona con más altitud de todo el país. Cada vez que salgo de aquí, lo primero que digo es "qué fácil es caminar por aquí, no hay montañas y cuestas destrozapieses" y "puf, qué puto calor, pensé que haría más frío".



Yo tambien vivo en la zona norte de la isla... y no hay ningun sitio con una media anual de 5 grados xD creo que te has pasado querida, me lo podria creer si te refieres a la media en invierno, y aun asi es demasiado poco, y no creo que sea la zona mas alta de españa, a no ser que vivas en santiago del teide que esta a casi 1000 msnm


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> Yo tambien vivo en la zona norte de la isla... y no hay ningun sitio con una media anual de 5 grados xD creo que te has pasado querida, me lo podria creer si te refieres a la media en invierno, y aun asi es demasiado poco, y no creo que sea la zona mas alta de españa, a no ser que vivas en santiago del teide que esta a casi 1000 msnm



Tenerife es la zona de España con más altitud. La mayor parte del país son llanuras y mini montañitas paco. Viaja por toda la península y lo entenderás.

Dudo mucho que vivas en la zona norte, o sabrías que es un puto congelador y que en muchos pueblos del norte hay que ponerse la ropa de invierno en verano. De hecho, hace años que no uso la ropa de verano, sólo la de entretiempo. Cada año hace más frío. Me paso el año entero mirando la temperatura que para algo tengo termómetros y es difícil que en la zona norte suba de 15 grados, salvo en Agosto, que da gracias si llega a 30 un par de días seguidos.

El único lugar donde hace "calor" es el sur. Pero la península tiene temperaturas muchísimo más altas que cualquier lugar de Canarias. Aquí es raro que pasemos de los 30 grados. Sin embargo, en Cataluña, Madrid, Extremadura, Andalucía, Valencia o Murcia llegan a los 50 grados fácilmente.

He pasado más calor en países como Alemania que aquí. Vete a Alemania en Agosto, sufrirás el horno del infierno a 50 grados como si aquello fuese Senegal. Y encima no tienen mar para bañarse. El frío y el calor dependen más de la altitud de la zona o la proximidad a la costa que de estar "más arriba" o "más abajo" en el mapamundi.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (15 Nov 2021)

Buenísimo


----------



## Guaguei (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Guaguei (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Chatarrero (15 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Tenerife es la zona de España con más altitud. La mayor parte del país son llanuras y mini montañitas paco. Viaja por toda la península y lo entenderás.
> 
> Dudo mucho que vivas en la zona norte, o sabrías que es un puto congelador y que en muchos pueblos del norte hay que ponerse la ropa de invierno en verano. De hecho, hace años que no uso la ropa de verano, sólo la de entretiempo. Cada año hace más frío. Me paso el año entero mirando la temperatura que para algo tengo termómetros y es difícil que en la zona norte suba de 15 grados, salvo en Agosto, que da gracias si llega a 30 un par de días seguidos.
> 
> El único lugar donde hace "calor" es el sur. Pero la península tiene temperaturas muchísimo más altas que cualquier lugar de Canarias. Aquí es raro que pasemos de los 30 grados. Sin embargo, en Cataluña, Madrid, Extremadura, Andalucía, Valencia o Murcia llegan a los 50 grados fácilmente.



Dice google que la temperatura media de diciembre en el pueblo mas frio de Tenerife es de 17 grados max / 12 grados min. Mientras que un pueblo aleatorio de Madrid los valores medios para diciembre son 9 max y 4 min. Se ha columpiado ud.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Soy canaria y paso más frío en mi zona y el pueblo de mi familia (en el cual tienes que ponerte ropa de invierno en Agosto y no, no es coña) que en cualquier parte de la península en la que he estado  Olvidas que la zona con más altitud de toda España es Tenerife y que el frío aprieta más cuanto más alto está uno. En cuanto sube de 15 grados, tengo calor (la temperatura media en mi zona es de 5 grados). Y yo no aguanto el calor, ni el sol. Ojalá vivir en Siberia.



Estas mejor en Canarias que en Siberia, ni comparación tiene.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (15 Nov 2021)

Brutal    bailando con Bella Ciao
Se rien en nuestra puta cara


----------



## Murnau (15 Nov 2021)

Hilo mítico y terror-ífico.


----------



## Murnau (15 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Muy perturbador.


----------



## angek (15 Nov 2021)

Alguien más ha pensado en Rafa Mora y sus imágenes malditas ¿No?


----------



## Clavisto (15 Nov 2021)

Tremendo hilo, Pajarotto. 

Mis dieses.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Nov 2021)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Dice google que la temperatura media de diciembre en el pueblo mas frio de Tenerife es de 17 grados max / 12 grados min. Mientras que un pueblo aleatorio de Madrid los valores medios para diciembre son 9 max y 4 min. Se ha columpiado ud.



Más bien, se ha columpiado google, esa temperatura es del sur de la isla, no la individual de cada uno de los pueblos del norte. En diciembre el norte de la isla es peor que un puto congelador. Todo el mundo se lo toma a coña, luego lloran pidiendo ropa abrigada y mantas a los que vivimos en esas zonas  Pero claro qué va a saber una nativa del lugar, sabe más google, que es súper fiable.

PD: Madrid es el puto Senegal del calor que hace allí, igual que Barcelona. Y lo digo porque he estado en ambas ciudades y hace más calor que aquí.



Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Estas mejor en Canarias que en Siberia, ni comparación tiene.



No, estaría mejor en Siberia. Para mí una temperatura de 15 grados es un calor asfixiante e insoportable que me impide funcionar correctamente. Siempre que la temperatura supera los 15 grados, tengo calor. Necesito frío para que el cerebro vaya como tiene que ir, en lugar de estar embotado. Odio con todas mis fuerzas el calor, la luz y el verano.

Con este tema sólo me entiende un colega de Euskadi, así que no espero comprensión por parte de nadie que piense que el calor es bueno y viva en secarrales mesetarios donde lo normal es que haga 30 grados.


----------



## peptroc (15 Nov 2021)

Upssss


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Nov 2021)

*Dissident Soaps*

@Dissidentsoaps

5h·
The Governor of Oregon posted this to her social media yesterday. These are the people who rise to power in our current political system. Performative, virtue signaling morons who try to cutsie up authoritarian liberalism. In a sane world, she would be spending time with her grandkids and selling arts & crafts on Etsy.









Dissident Soaps on Gab: 'The Governor of Oregon posted this to her social …'


Dissident Soaps on Gab: 'The Governor of Oregon posted this to her social media yesterday. These are the people who rise to power in our current political system. Performative, virtue signaling morons who try to cutsie up authoritarian liberalism. In a sane world, she would be spending time with...




gab.com


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio,
buen hilo.


----------



## Lester_33 (15 Nov 2021)

Putamielda de mundo.

Pedazo de hilo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Pillo sirio:


----------



## Murnau (15 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Lo llevamos diciendo algunos varios años, si nos salva alguien son los chinos o los rusos. Aquí ya no hay sino apollardados.


----------



## damnit (15 Nov 2021)

Echa un ojo a este viejo hilo mío @Pajarotto, te vas a querer arrancar los ojos






*Tema mítico* : - En este hilo voy a poner imágenes de la ABSOLUTA DECADENCIA de Occidente y que nos enseñan por qué nos vamos a la mierda. Ojo sensibles.


Empezamos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murnau (15 Nov 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Mensaje patrocinado por el PCCh.



Pero proponga usted alternativa hombre, no se quede en el chascarrillo.


----------



## germano89 (15 Nov 2021)

muy buen hilo


----------



## wintermute81 (15 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ese SOy yo hace un par de años en un campamento Krusty de jovenes comunistas!!



Te creo.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Rustin (16 Nov 2021)

Ver las imágenes de estos hilos a mí también me parece casi adictivo, porque confirma que "tenemos razón en lo que decimos". Pero no os dejéis llevar: esto sólo retroalimenta el vicio de querer que el mundo siga ardiendo para echarte unas risas.

O eres parte de la solución, o eres parte del problema.

Lo que habría que hacer es abrir hilos en el sentido contrario: de aquellas cosas que invitan a la esperanza, a seguir luchando.


----------



## Chispeante (16 Nov 2021)

Una pregunta loca...si quitamos a las mujeres y a los gays de todos estos movimientos...¿Cuántas de estas fotos serían posibles?


----------



## Linterna Pirata (16 Nov 2021)

Acojonantes declaraciones!


----------



## rjota (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (16 Nov 2021)

DEVUÉLVEME MI HEZPERANZA CULORROTTO


----------



## Pleonasmo (16 Nov 2021)

Me he sentido con algunas fotos igual que Alex en la Naranja mecanica, que puto horror...pero la realidad es esta.


----------



## birdland (16 Nov 2021)

Y esto en cuanto , cinco años ? diez años?

lo que nos falta por ver


----------



## Procrastination Monkey (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## LordEntrophy (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Arouetvoltaire (16 Nov 2021)

Buen hilo y que define como los chiringuitos tipo femen, BLM y demás mierdas están jodiendo la, sociedad.
Muerte y destrucción con ellos.


----------



## Decipher (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## YamZa (16 Nov 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838647
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838648
> ...


----------



## YamZa (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## TylerDurden99 (16 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Más bien, se ha columpiado google, esa temperatura es del sur de la isla, no la individual de cada uno de los pueblos del norte. En diciembre el norte de la isla es peor que un puto congelador. Todo el mundo se lo toma a coña, luego lloran pidiendo ropa abrigada y mantas a los que vivimos en esas zonas  Pero claro qué va a saber una nativa del lugar, sabe más google, que es súper fiable.
> 
> PD: Madrid es el puto Senegal del calor que hace allí, igual que Barcelona. Y lo digo porque he estado en ambas ciudades y hace más calor que aquí.
> 
> ...



Ok pero deja de dar la murga con tu locura.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (16 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Tenerife es la zona de España con más altitud. La mayor parte del país son llanuras y mini montañitas paco. Viaja por toda la península y lo entenderás.
> 
> Dudo mucho que vivas en la zona norte, o sabrías que es un puto congelador y que en muchos pueblos del norte hay que ponerse la ropa de invierno en verano. De hecho, hace años que no uso la ropa de verano, sólo la de entretiempo. Cada año hace más frío. Me paso el año entero mirando la temperatura que para algo tengo termómetros y es difícil que en la zona norte suba de 15 grados, salvo en Agosto, que da gracias si llega a 30 un par de días seguidos.
> 
> ...



50 GRADOS??? tia deja las drogas, en serio, jojojojo... soy de la laguna y he vivido en el norte toda mi vida, tambien he vivido en el levante y pase mas frio en valencia en invierno que en toda mi vida, tambien estuve una temporada en la rioja disfrutando de mi primera nevada en ciudad con temperaturas bajo cero. La temperatura depende de varios factores, uno de ellos es la altura, pero no el unico. El invierno castellano es mas frio que cualquier sitio de canarias.


----------



## nelsoncito (16 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> 50 GRADOS??? tia deja las drogas, en serio, jojojojo... soy de la laguna y he vivido en el norte toda mi vida, tambien he vivido en el levante y pase mas frio en valencia en invierno que en toda mi vida, tambien estuve una temporada en la rioja disfrutando de mi primera nevada en ciudad con temperaturas bajo cero. La temperatura depende de varios factores, uno de ellos es la altura, pero no el unico. El invierno castellano es mas frio que cualquier sitio de canarias.



Dejad de reventar el hilo y os vais a dar la vara a otra parte con vuestras patochadas. Gracias.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (16 Nov 2021)

Este hilo me ha preñado el núcleo de buena mañana. Nos vamos a tomar por culo merced a los chiringuitos de maricones, rojos, transbolleras y sus putas madres resilientes y subvencionadas. 

No obstante, cuando las cosas se tuercen pienso que podría estar peor. Podría estar viviendo en la Siberia española, más conocida por Tenerife, y se me pasa.


----------



## Knightfall (16 Nov 2021)

Quitais las ganas de vivir


----------



## trichetin (16 Nov 2021)

Esta es de más largo recorrido, si acaso sirve para ver que la decadencia viene de atrás, no es algo reciente como algunos hacen ver:






de aquí: https://twitter.com/arch_crimes


----------



## trichetin (16 Nov 2021)

más a tono del hilo:


----------



## Charo afgana (16 Nov 2021)

Sociedad feminizada = Sociedad destruida


----------



## kronopio (16 Nov 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fabs (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Nov 2021)

La hostia, sabemos que todo esto existe, pero verlo junto hunde el alma.


----------



## Decipher (16 Nov 2021)

Fabs dijo:


>


----------



## kronopio (16 Nov 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> 50 GRADOS??? tia deja las drogas, en serio, jojojojo... soy de la laguna y he vivido en el norte toda mi vida, tambien he vivido en el levante y pase mas frio en valencia en invierno que en toda mi vida, tambien estuve una temporada en la rioja disfrutando de mi primera nevada en ciudad con temperaturas bajo cero. La temperatura depende de varios factores, uno de ellos es la altura, pero no el unico. El invierno castellano es mas frio que cualquier sitio de canarias.



Troll panchito que jamás ha salido de Sudamérica y piensa que Europa = Siberia los 365 días del año y que Canarias = desierto del Sáhara los 365 días del año detected. Cualquier persona que haya vivido o visitado Cataluña, Madrid, Extremadura, Valencia, Murcia y Andalucía, así como países centroeuropeos como Alemania, se ha tenido que comer veranos de 50 grados, cosa que en Canarias no vas a ver jamás porque aquí las olas de calor son de 30 grados. Menos aún en el norte de la isla, en los pueblos de zona montañosa. El frío depende de la altura. Todas las zonas llanas y costeras son hornos del infierno. Las zonas frías son las zonas de montaña. Como si estás en el puto ecuador del planeta, si estás en zona montañosa te vas a comer temperaturas bajas la mayor parte del año.

Ni vives en La Laguna (que, además, no es un pueblo de montaña de los más fríos del norte, es una ciudad llana, con lo cual ya sé que no vives en Canarias), ni has estado en otros países. Mucho menos en las zonas de la península que he dicho. Las zonas más frías son Asturias y Euskadi. Por eso la única persona que me entiende es mi amigo de Euskadi. Para él, calor son 10 grados. Para mí, que vivo en zona montañosa, calor son 15 grados. He pasado más calor en todos los sitios que he mencionado en el primer párrafo de este post que en Canarias, porque HACE MÁS CALOR, al ser zonas llanas y/o costeras.

Edit: acabo de pasarle tus posts a mi amigo de Valencia y dice que, además de troll, eres subnormal y que en Valencia hace un calor asfixiante a todas horas.



nelsoncito dijo:


> Dejad de reventar el hilo y os vais a dar la vara a otra parte con vuestras patochadas. Gracias.



Díselo al troll este, que está inventándose todo lo que dice porque le divierte reventar hilos.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Troll panchito que jamás ha salido de Sudamérica y piensa que Europa = Siberia los 365 días del año y que Canarias = desierto del Sáhara los 365 días del año detected. Cualquier persona que haya vivido o visitado Cataluña, Madrid, Extremadura, Valencia, Murcia y Andalucía, así como países centroeuropeos como Alemania, se ha tenido que comer veranos de 50 grados, cosa que en Canarias no vas a ver jamás porque aquí las olas de calor son de 30 grados. Menos aún en el norte de la isla, en los pueblos de zona montañosa. El frío depende de la altura. Todas las zonas llanas y costeras son hornos del infierno. Las zonas frías son las zonas de montaña. Como si estás en el puto ecuador del planeta, si estás en zona montañosa te vas a comer temperaturas bajas la mayor parte del año.
> 
> Ni vives en La Laguna (que, además, no es un pueblo de montaña de los más fríos del norte, es una ciudad llana, con lo cual ya sé que no vives en Canarias), ni has estado en otros países. Mucho menos en las zonas de la península que he dicho. Las zonas más frías son Asturias y Euskadi. Por eso la única persona que me entiende es mi amigo de Euskadi. Para él, calor son 10 grados. Para mí, que vivo en zona montañosa, calor son 15 grados. He pasado más calor en todos los sitios que he mencionado en el primer párrafo de este post que en Canarias, porque HACE MÁS CALOR, al ser zonas llanas y/o costeras.
> 
> ...



Venga, al ignore. El próximo que hable de las slas Canarias también al ignore y así ya no entra más por aquí. Taluec. Bueno taluec no porque no te voy a ver más en este foro si estás en el ignore. Por un hilo limpio y tal.


----------



## angek (16 Nov 2021)

Fabs dijo:


>



Escalofríos, tú.

Nota: Este hilo debería fusionarse, al menos en parte, con el de imágenes malditas. Insisto.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (16 Nov 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Troll panchito que jamás ha salido de Sudamérica y piensa que Europa = Siberia los 365 días del año y que Canarias = desierto del Sáhara los 365 días del año detected. Cualquier persona que haya vivido o visitado Cataluña, Madrid, Extremadura, Valencia, Murcia y Andalucía, así como países centroeuropeos como Alemania, se ha tenido que comer veranos de 50 grados, cosa que en Canarias no vas a ver jamás porque aquí las olas de calor son de 30 grados. Menos aún en el norte de la isla, en los pueblos de zona montañosa. El frío depende de la altura. Todas las zonas llanas y costeras son hornos del infierno. Las zonas frías son las zonas de montaña. Como si estás en el puto ecuador del planeta, si estás en zona montañosa te vas a comer temperaturas bajas la mayor parte del año.
> 
> Ni vives en La Laguna (que, además, no es un pueblo de montaña de los más fríos del norte, es una ciudad llana, con lo cual ya sé que no vives en Canarias), ni has estado en otros países. Mucho menos en las zonas de la península que he dicho. Las zonas más frías son Asturias y Euskadi. Por eso la única persona que me entiende es mi amigo de Euskadi. Para él, calor son 10 grados. Para mí, que vivo en zona montañosa, calor son 15 grados. He pasado más calor en todos los sitios que he mencionado en el primer párrafo de este post que en Canarias, porque HACE MÁS CALOR, al ser zonas llanas y/o costeras.
> 
> ...



veo que te has puesto nerviosita... jujuju... es normal que el valenciano no pase frio en su propia tierra porque esta acostumbrado. Ser pueblerina no te exime de usar la cabecita. Tu ignorancia es atrevida, las zonas de costa son las que tienen temperaturas mas suaves. Los veranos de 50 grados son en interior, y no son a 50, son a 40 por lo alto. Te invito a que muestres un registro real de 50 grados en cualquier sitio de españa. Mira como son los inviernos en sitios "llanos"









Continúan las mínimas inferiores a -10º, con heladas en el interior peninsular


La ola de frío que se está registrando en España dejará hoy temperaturas mínimas inferiores a los -10 grados y heladas generalizadas en amplias zonas del




www.elindependiente.com





_Se producirán heladas generalizadas en el* interior peninsular*, excepto en el valle del Ebro, menos intensas que el día anterior. Serán menos probables en el este del valle del Tajo y *zonas de La Mancha*, alcanzándose localmente temperaturas *mínimas inferiores a los -10 grados.*_

hay -10 con heladas en tu pueblo? joder pues me gustaria ir, no sabia que en canarias pasaban esas cosas fuera del teide LOL

El frio permanente del que tu hablas no se debe a la altura sino a los vientos alisios. Te recomiendo que no hables de lo que no sabes xd


----------



## SolyCalma (16 Nov 2021)

Joder, vaya hilo... es una mezcla entre tomárselo a cachondeo, pero inevitablemente da rabia ver en que mundo estamos. Yo ya en 2018/2019 lo estaba flipando con el puto mundo honk honk en el que vivimos, pensaba que lo mejor es reír y tomárse a cachondeo tanta subnormalidad...

No obstante sinceramente tengo que reconocer que desde el 2020 y todo esto del covid2019 ya me está superando un poco, me está empezando a no hacer gracia, me parece increíble la que han colado y la masiva masa de borregos subnormales ya les tengo hasta asco, y lo del LGTBIQ y demas es que es surrealista, coño en los 70 y 80 ya habia gente que vestia estilos femeninos o que vestian asi raros pero coño ellos sabian eran unicos y especiales y tal, lo que no es normal es que salga un hombre pariendo, que digan que las niñas tienen pene pero ya todo esto no de forma artística o peculiar, sino en los libros de ciencia, quieren volver locos a la gente joder.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (16 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> veo que te has puesto nerviosita... jujuju... es normal que el valenciano no pase frio en su propia tierra porque esta acostumbrado. Ser pueblerina no te exime de usar la cabecita. Tu ignorancia es atrevida, las zonas de costa son las que tienen temperaturas mas suaves. Los veranos de 50 grados son en interior, y no son a 50, son a 40 por lo alto. Te invito a que muestres un registro real de 50 grados en cualquier sitio de españa. Mira como son los inviernos en sitios "llanos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El subnormal éste otro que tampoco va a entrar más en este hilo. Venga.


----------



## Tumama (16 Nov 2021)

Tremendo hilo.

Nadie puso videos de regateón o con letras de canciones de esas inspiradas por las musas macacas y que pueden escucharse en una radio o en un cumpleaños infantil.

No comparto ni una porque no sé los nombres.

Pero está la de "mi cama hace tiki tiki tiki"
O la de "vamono'pal baño que nadie nostá biendo"

Y otras que tuve la suerte de olvidar.

Igual aquí otro aporte que hace falta en este hilo:


----------



## SolyCalma (16 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838268
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838269
> ...



Hostia esa foto forma parte de los anales de la historia reciente, habia escuchado hablar de ella pero no la habia visto.


----------



## Ludovicus (16 Nov 2021)

FuckingHostile dijo:


> Dan ganas de llorar. Esto es terrible. Este mundo va directo a su destrucción. Viendo estas imágenes de depravación pura, de degeneración humana absoluta y de pura distopía, hacen que las pocas esperanzas que tengas en la humanidad, desaparezcan. Esto no tiene remedio. El virus del marxismo cultural ya ha infectado a todo y a todos, ya no hay donde huir, lo único que nos queda es aguantar y mostrar un rechazo frontal total cada vez que la mugre y la podredumbre mental intente acercarse.
> 
> No me gusta este mundo.



Occidente no es el mundo entero.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Nov 2021)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Occidente no es el mundo entero.



De hecho a ojo de buen cubero y siendo optimistas, a lo mejor llegamos al 20% contando a Latinoamérica.


----------



## basura_inmunda (17 Nov 2021)

Tengo insomnio y veo estoy.

Ya no quiero vivir.


----------



## porromtrumpero (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838626



En Afganistan e Iran estan deseando que pasen por alli para explicarles un par de cosas


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> En Afganistan e Iran estan deseando que pasen por alli para explicarles un par de cosas



Deberian agradecerles por presentarl la verdadera sexualidad de los tios de esos agujeros, mas maricones que en el mundo islamico no Hay.
Sin hablar de Afghanistan donde existen los Bacha Bazi, una tradicion que permite a los follacabras follarse a ninyos y a efebos.


----------



## Hrodrich (18 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Deberian agradecerles por presentarl la verdadera sexualidad de los tios de esos agujeros, mas maricones que en el mundo islamico no Hay.
> Sin hablar de Afghanistan donde existen los Bacha Bazi, una tradicion que permite a los follacabras follarse a ninyos y a efebos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840605



Buena patada en la boca a los que idealizan al enemigo. Si siempre salen noticias todo el rato de homosexuales apedreados, será porque pocos no es que tengan.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Nov 2021)

HILO MÍTICO!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

*El presidente checo, Milos Zeman, que actualmente está siendo tratado por........ Covid!!!
Ha sido puesto en una CAJA DE VIDRIO  *








DISIDENTES, REUNIOS!


El presidente checo, Milos Zeman, que actualmente está siendo tratado por........ Covid!!! Ha sido puesto en una CAJA DE VIDRIO para nombrar al nuevo primer ministro del país. Por la salud de todos. Parece un trofeo DISIDENTES, REUNIOS En Telegram : https://t.me/DISIDENTESREUNIOS




t.me




* para nombrar al nuevo primer ministro del país. Parece un trofeo*





EN UNA URNA DE CRISTAL ​


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (29 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pillo sirio:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838508



q es esa pica de color verde?


----------



## trichetin (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Migue111 (10 Dic 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *El presidente checo, Milos Zeman, que actualmente está siendo tratado por........ Covid!!!
> Ha sido puesto en una CAJA DE VIDRIO  *
> 
> 
> ...



Parece Magneto en la pelicula X men


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Dic 2021)

Are you entertained?


----------



## rjota (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## angek (23 Dic 2021)

trichetin dijo:


>



Uff. 

Ya se me ha jodido el día.


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2021)

Para mi hay dos cosas que están clarísimas. Una es que esto no va a durar mucho tiempo, no puede y la otra es que va a acabar muy muy mal. Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (1 Mar 2022)

La gran distopia es la guerra de ucrania para los 
miles de blancos que moriran por culpa de los judens






























Pero a pesar de todo su plan es el de crear la tercera guerra mundial y los nacionalistas blancos tenemos que impedirselo como sea si no queremos explosiones nucleares sumadas a la invasion moronegra.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (1 Mar 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> La gran distopia es la guerra de ucrania para los
> miles de blancos que moriran por culpa de los judens
> Ver archivo adjunto 963069
> 
> ...



Otro tontolaba al ignore.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (1 Mar 2022)

El mundo se va a la mierda. Definitivamente.


----------



## lectorina (21 Oct 2022)

Si claro, ahora el mundo es horrible. Hay travestis y mascarillas.... la puta locura.


----------

